# wont come out



## foxyminxx (Feb 18, 2009)

yes i no i have only had charlie since friday, but he wont come out of his bed untill the room is quite and dark,,  ,, 
i came down stairs at 3oclock this morning, came into romm (didnt put any lights on) and he ran into the corner of his cage hiding,,  ,
i spoke to him and then went back to bed,
i have had him out of his cage at t.time but he just wants to curl up and sleep,  
he is only 8 weeks old and i no babys need there sleep, but is there anything else i can do to encourage him out of his bed?? or am i doing the right thing and just have to persevere??

just had a thought!!!! charlies bed is a wooden hut with a fleecy blanket in it so he is constantly in the dark!!!
maybe i should use something diffrent for his bed so he does get to see daylight??(if you no what i mean)

what does anyone recomend?? :?


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

Hector doesn't come out until complete dark and silence either, I just figure that it is his natural habit. During the day he sleeps, at night when it is safe for him, he moves about. Not many hedgies are accustomed to the light and will be active for you when it is light out.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I've had Shinjy since Nov now, and he rarely ever comes out when I'm around. All through Feb, he's only come out once to eat while I was sitting at my computer, then he quickly scurried back to his bed. 

Only when I turn off the lights completely does he come out. And he always knows when I'm sneaking over to spy on him :lol: 

And don't worry about the sleeping. My boy is 4 months now, and that's still all he wants to do when I have him out. He'll just cuddle up and sleep while I hold him.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

whenever i walk in the room vex will huff and put his raised brow in the doorway to his little hut and give me a big GRUPHAW for making so much noise.. then he turns around and slaps with his feet and tail sticking out the door. He will come out and eat randomly, and then either hide behind his wheel or run in his hut/hedgie bag. Other than that it takes an hour of the light being off before he will start playing (unless i pick him up and wake him up at 8:30, then he jstu wants to roam around the house) Whenever vex starts getting excited on his wheel and becomes vocal i run over to see if he is okay and he is always sitting on his wheel looking at me like "what do YOU want". I just had to learn to live with him "yelling" as he ran on his wheel. As soon as i make a noise or get out of bed he stops running and yelling and just huffs up or sits there and looks at me.


----------



## foxyminxx (Feb 18, 2009)

i have taken his house out of his room and he has a fleecy blanket, since doing that he has been a lot better and will now come out of his bed, i get him out of his cage later on in the evening and he seems to be doing ok,,  
he has a little huff and puff but hes not putting his quills up as much and i can stroke him without being spiked,,


----------



## adena (Jan 24, 2009)

Can he still get under the blankie to sleep? He may not be as happy not having his hidey place to feel safe in. I have a box with fleece for my girl to sleep in, and when it's time to feed her mealies or treats at night before I go to bed, I peck on her box to wake her gently and after a couple of minutes lift the box off her so she can eat.


----------



## JulietB (Feb 28, 2009)

I just got my Albino Hedgie about a week ago, and he too, hasn't come out unless it's been sufficently dark in the room, and he runs back and hides as soon as he sees me spying on him. 

I think that's a fairly normal response, and depending on how old your Hedgie is, he might just be sleeping alot because babies need a lot of sleep! 

I have only seen Melchior's ( My Hedgie's ) face once, and that was when he sniffed me from a few inches away, then went back to the corner of his hiding place. He is still very afraid when I try to come close to him.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

if you dont start holding him and trying to actively socialize him y7ou will never get him out of his shell


----------



## foxyminxx (Feb 18, 2009)

yes charlie can still snuggle into his fleecy blanket, this morning i coulent find him as he had wrapped himself up in his blanket so much,, :lol: 
i hav =e been getting charlie out on an evening and he is brilliant now, huffs and puffs a little but hes not putting his quills up, so to me thats seems a good sign,,


----------

